# synodontis petricola beating up my syno multi



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

I had a power outage about 6 months ago and I lost 6 syno's 3 pecticola's and 3 multi's. They were 3.5-4"when they died, so I purchased 6 new multi's but they were tiny and I figured they would just be expensive feeders for my larger haps, I put them in my 75g grow out tank. So I have had 1 of each in my 265g for the last 6 months with no problems, three days ago i see a white spot on the multi. After watching for a while I see them fighting. Now they both have sores just behind their pectorial fin and they have been at it and on and off for a few days. I've added some pimafix and have been doing more water changes. The sores are looking a ton better but I am nervous to add these other multi's. I want to so that it cuts down on the aggression but I don't want them to catch anything and then have to wait to grow out more. What should I do?

Catching them isn't really an option, tank is 36" deep and there is around 300lbs of rock.

Filltraion is a eshopp sump rated to 300g, 36w turbo twist uv. I have about 50 other Haps/peacocks and a group of yellow labs and all are completly fine and show no ill effects in behavior or eating habbits, even the syno's are eating fine.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

it is my understanding they typically favor larger groups. i think your on the right track to spread that aggression. it might take them awhile to learn the lay out but i think they will be fine.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I have 4 multies in my tank, two male, two female, the males gang up on the larger female when my labs are about to spawn. They are a tough fish but just watch to make sure they dont get an infection. Since yours is more from a case of aggression then from blue balls.


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

I put in the 6 new multis, they are smaller but are schooling fine and looks like it has reduced the aggression. I was just nervous because they had open wounds but it looks like everything is fine for now.

Thanks


----------

